# Gelatin diet update



## Dubya (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi all! Dubya here with an update on the Gelatin Diet. The whole thread on the gelatin diet was a prank to get you all really mad at me. I waited till you all got really angry at the stupidity of the gel diet, then I threw a 5 gallon gas can of obnoxious political rantings into the fire. The pic of the gel diet in the post is really lime jello with gummy bugs in it. I came up with the ingredients right out of my anus. I used spirulina as an ingredient to explain the green color and I added guinea pig vitamins because it just sounded stupid. Now, answer my poll!


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 30, 2012)

I enjoy your humor and I'm glad you're part of the forum!


----------



## tegus4life (Nov 30, 2012)

Is there an in-between/neutral option? Haha, good prank though!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 30, 2012)

Had me fooled. It's nice to see a little humor on the forum; people take some of the posts a bit to seriously, IMO. Also, Motorhead rules and your avatar is awesome.


----------



## Dubya (Nov 30, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Had me fooled. It's nice to see a little humor on the forum; people take some of the posts a bit to seriously, IMO. Also, Motorhead rules and your avatar is awesome.



Just make sure to click on "love Dubya" on the poll!


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 30, 2012)

I think everyone is a bit gun shy lol


----------



## Dubya (Nov 30, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> I think everyone is a bit gun shy lol



More fun to come since I am stuck home for afew more weeks after surgery. I have cabin fever.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I believe we have a love-hate relationship. I'm not exactly sure why, but oh well.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 30, 2012)

It won't let me vote for the second option so I'm not voting at all.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Nov 30, 2012)

Other than being obnoxious, you're not to bad. Neither of the options apply so I didn't vote!


----------



## SomethingTegu (Dec 1, 2012)

I really do wonder about the benefits if there are any of giving tegu's gelatin who do not receive much whole prey. It has done wonders for lubricating the joints in my knees. I take around 48G a day.


----------



## Dubya (Dec 1, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> It won't let me vote for the second option so I'm not voting at all.



I tried to vote for the second option too. I don't know why it won't take it.



SomethingTegu said:


> I really do wonder about the benefits if there are any of giving tegu's gelatin who do not receive much whole prey. It has done wonders for lubricating the joints in my knees. I take around 48G a day.



Gelatin really has no nutritional value. It is really just used to hold other things together. Btw, If anyone stays Kosher on this forum, it is made from mostly pig skin, hooves, and other by-products.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 1, 2012)

There is a vegan version and a kosher version of gelatin, fyi 


Surgery??? So it's the oxy talking??? heh heh


----------



## Skeetzy (Dec 1, 2012)

Completely random, but paintball are made out of gelatin and fish oil.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Glucosemine(spelling? ) is supposed to be good for joint pain.I haven't taken it with enough consistancy to actually vouch for it however... jello is rather tasty though. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Dec 1, 2012)

BatGirl1 said:


> Glucosemine(spelling? ) is supposed to be good for joint pain.I haven't taken it with enough consistancy to actually vouch for it however... jello is rather tasty though.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



I think that you and Laurafl both LOVE Dubya! You both do. Admit it. There is no shame in it. Well, maybe there is. You both could just pm me secretly. Lol


----------



## SomethingTegu (Dec 2, 2012)

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-1051-GELATIN.aspx?activeIngredientId=1051&activeIngredientName=GELATIN

Gelatin is a protein made from animal products.

"Gelatin is used for weight loss and for treating osteoarthritis, rheumatoid arthritis, and brittle bones (osteoporosis). Some people also use it for strengthening bones, joints, and fingernails. Gelatin is also used for improving hair quality and to shorten recovery after exercise and sports-related injury.

In manufacturing, gelatin is used for preparation of foods, cosmetics, and medicines.



How does it work?

Gelatin contains collagen, which is one of the materials that make up cartilage and bone. This is why some people think gelatin might help for arthritis and other joint conditions."

That would mean it has nutritional value. A lot of MMA, kickboxing, and jiu jitsu practitioners in my gym use gelatin powder as well, where it's extremely important to maintain a healthy body.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 2, 2012)

OK, had to get on board with this one. I have severe RA and have for 14years. Gelatin and chondroitin and glucosamine won't touch it. The inflammation is such that my body would tear it down faster than those supplements. One rheumatologist told me that I would be better off saving that money and spending it in the stock market. 

Here's another view from Rx list:
"Insufficient Evidence to Rate Effectiveness for...
A kind of arthritis called osteoarthritis, osteoporosis (brittle bones), strengthening bones and joints, strengthening fingernails, improving hair quality, weight loss, shortening recovery after exercise and sports-related injury, and other conditions."

No official, effective studies. Not saying gelatin is ineefective, just that no one knows for sure if it IS effective. There is a long line of traditionally eating body parts to enhance those body parts in our bodies. Gelatin for strong connective tissue, liver for strong blood, rocky mountain oysters for well.....you know. lol. 


Dubya, I love ya man!


tried to vote, but my computer said no


----------



## SomethingTegu (Dec 2, 2012)

There is "insufficient evidence" for a lot of great supplements/food that people use which do help. 

The quote I gave was not a very good one. I would expect you need way more than the supplements you listed for such constant nagging condition as yours, and that those might not work. 

Well anyways, I don't have arthritis of any kind, I have nagging injuries and I am very sure gelatin in large amounts help me and my fellow martial artist friends agree. I'm not big on supplements these days, tried a long list myself, chondroitin and glucosamine+ W/MSM, bromelain, the list goes on... and all that helps is fish oil and gelatin which I totally believe in. Oh well, I will keep guzzling down my gelatin powder every day with my smoothies, and everyone can think I am crazy for it lol. It would not be the first time I had something that obviously helped me, and got the "there is no sufficient evidence" talk from people, even though it's obvious that these things have helped people and it is not a placebo. Since it helps me and people I know, I just wonder if it would help a tegu.


----------



## Dubya (Dec 2, 2012)

[attachment=5887]You gotta love gelatin! Mmmm! Porky!


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 2, 2012)

Absolutely, SomethingTegu. I think it does help with some things, as do lots of supplements. I didn't mean it to be argumentative, just that objective fine print sort of voice, lol.


----------

